# 2017 Model S or 2021 model 3?



## Sdsu86 (Jan 4, 2021)

I have decided to buy a Tesla.... looking for feedback on buying a used 2017 Model S (75 or 75d) or a new model 3 (standard range)


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Have you test driven either? You'll find some who swear by the S and others who prefer the 3(I'm in camp 2). Individual needs and preferences vary and only you can say which is best for you.

I'm sure you've compared the range of each. Generally, the 3 will recharge more quickly than the S. Surprisingly, the 3 has more headroom than the S(especially in the back seat). The S is heavier and has a less sporty drive than the 3. A new 3 will have some features that weren't available on the S in 2017(but I'm unsure what features these would be). Obviously, a 2021 3 will have the benefit of a longer remaining warranty.

The S is a runaway winner for cargo space. And if you buy from a private party you may be able to score free unlimited supercharging for the life of the car(unavailable on any Model 3).

While most of the above is rooted in fact, these are still only my opinions and others may have widely varying opinions. Test drive, gather as much info as you can and decide what best fits your needs.

And welcome to the forum. You can get lots of your questions answered here!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

1. See which one you like better, because then (2) might not matter to you at all.

2. The Model S and X have a much higher complexity, and parts are much more expensive. Being that close to out of warranty is kind of scary for those models.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Great information there by @FRC - I break it down like into these categories that you need to consider and I think they are what he has listed, just evaluate what is important to you. Having been around these cars for 3+ years now, there is no question that I would buy the new 3.

These are the big categories to know your need and then compare the cars and make the right selection for your needs:

Range
Technology (I'm going to dog the S here a bit - research the screen bubble and yellow line issues and the MCU upgrades many are buying to get the technology up to date)
Cargo space, number of passengers, size of car, 
Warranty
Your personal needs


----------



## Sdsu86 (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks all for the quick feedback! I test drove a Model 3 and loved the driving experience. Ride was a little rougher than I am used too but the acceleration was unbelievable! Would like a little more back seat room so I did take a Y out for a drive and liked that also. An S was not available to drive. Saw some 2017 S‘s online. I don’t take many long trips and most of my travel is local short trips to golf course, groceries, and restaurants around town..


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Sdsu86 said:


> Thanks all for the quick feedback! I test drove a Model 3 and loved the driving experience. Ride was a little rougher than I am used too but the acceleration was unbelievable! Would like a little more back seat room so I did take a Y out for a drive and liked that also. An S was not available to drive. Saw some 2017 S's online. I don't take many long trips and most of my travel is local short trips to golf course, groceries, and restaurants around town..


I didn't take many long trips before I bought my Model 3, but now I'm either taking one or planning one!


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Sdsu86 said:


> I test drove a Model 3 and loved the driving experience. Ride was a little rougher than I am used too but the acceleration was unbelievable! Would like a little more back seat room so I did take a Y out for a drive and liked that also. An S was not available to drive.


If you go with an S, definitely find a way to drive one first. It's got great acceleration, but it feels like a really big and heavy car to me. I definitely prefer driving the 3. I agree the 3 can be a bit harsh on rough roads. I think the S is softer there, particularly if it has air suspension. The S has great cargo space, but I think I prefer the back seat of the 3. I'm 6ft and I find the side of my head easily bumping in the back of the S.

Also be aware that all 2017 models are not the same. Of course there are purchased options, but Tesla also makes hardware changes at any time. In August 2017 they changed from the Autopilot 2.0 hardware to AP 2.5, which can make a difference on the supported feature set. Then there is the MCU, which may or may not have been upgraded yet:
https://www.tesla.com/support/infotainment


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I’ve driven all of the Teslas and owned both an Model X and now a Performance 3. To me the S is a big car and definitely feels older than the 3 and the visibility is poorer as well (Model X windshield is truly spectacular) but it has cargo space the 3 lacks. The best middle ground would be a Y, all the latest tech of the 3 but has the cargo space of the Model S matched or beat.
That is until the Cybertruck arrives...


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

There are pros and cons to both, but don’t mind them, just go with the 3 😂


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

If I had the garage space and the money I would own both. But I would drive the Model 3 90% of the time and save the S with its softer ride just for longer trips.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@Sdsu86, if your question was between a new model S and a new model 3, I agree with the list of pros and cons to consider. But the choice between a 2017 model S and a 2021 model 3..... the 2021 model 3 seems the easy choice to me.

I have a 2017 model X with the MCU2 upgrade, and although I love it dearly, it really does feel older with regards to tech and controls than my 2018 model 3. And the model 3 has continued to evolve since I got mine.


----------



## Sdsu86 (Jan 4, 2021)

Welp.... I purchased my 1st Tesla today! I bought the model 3! Thanks everyone for the feedback!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

You won’t regret it. Just ONE drive in an older S made me realize how far Tesla has come in their vehicles with my 3. And my 3 is an early 19 model, they already made so many tweaks since then.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Sdsu86 said:


> Welp.... I purchased my 1st Tesla today! I bought the model 3! Thanks everyone for the feedback!


Fantastic!! Details, details. Did you take delivery? What did you get? Pics? Come on! We tried to help, payback time! Let us relive our Day1 through you, details, details!!


----------



## Sdsu86 (Jan 4, 2021)

FRC said:


> Fantastic!! Details, details. Did you take delivery? What did you get? Pics? Come on! We tried to help, payback time! Let us relive our Day1 through you, details, details!!


Just ordered it! None in stock... Pictures and details to come!


----------

